# What is good length of Time for Subtrate?



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I have Seachem Flourite in my 29 gallon tank, it will be 2 years this fall, would it still contain nutrients? What I would like to do is add more Flourite on top of the old to give a higher subtrate appearance for one and to add more nutrients to the bottom. My subtrate wasn't very high to begin with and now it appears to be even lower. I know that my plants would benefit by the nutrients at the bottom and would also be closer to the light. 

Would adding more be the best way to go?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Flourite is virtually inert, so it is good forever. It does provide some iron for root feeders, but nothing else.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

hoppycalif said:


> Flourite is virtually inert, so it is good forever. It does provide some iron for root feeders, but nothing else.


Hoppy,

I asked Seachem about this and they say that all of the nutrients can be assimilated by the roots and they also referenced Diana Walstad's book, Ecology of the Planted Tank that back this up.

Seachem says that the nutrients in flourite should last for years.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> I asked Seachem about this and they say that all of the nutrients can be assimilated by the roots and they also referenced Diana Walstad's book, Ecology of the Planted Tank that back this up.


IMO, they're referring to the build up of detritus, mulm and other organics which forms over the years in a tank. I believe, as Hoppy said, Flourite itself is relatively inert.

I'd love to hear others knowledge/opinions on this.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Nope, I dont think so.
see the attached link:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/seachem/42153-flourite-question.html


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Their reply:


> Plants do take up more nutrients from the substrates than just the iron. A good source of nutrients from the substrate is important for long term success of a planted aquarium. You can find information of this in Ecology of the Planted Aquarium by Diana Waldstad.





> Plants do take up more nutrients from the substrates than just the iron.


This is true of ANY substrate. Flourite has a great surface area for plants roots to use for nutrient extraction. I don't recall ever seeing a chemical breakdown of any individual nutrients available directly from Flourite. If such a list exists, please post a link to it.

Not to be misunderstood, I have Flourite in all my tanks, and other than the initial prep for using it, am *very* happy with it. My substrate is several years old, and I would never think to tear it out and replace it with fresh, unless I was switching to ADA or an 'el natural' type set up.

I am just not so sure the above statement is being correctly interpreted.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

In the link I attached a list of what Seachem lists as being in Flourite.

I dont understand how just iron would be the only nutrient that plants would be able to assimilate from flourite. I believe Chuck Gadd had something to say about this on his site.

I agree that I may be misinterpreting their reply now that I have re-read it. One must always keep in mind the 'mind of the Marketing Dept'.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I went back to the thread and questioned Seachem about which of the listed nutrients in Flourite can be absorbed by plants. Their answer> "A good portion of the listed elements can be used and absorbed by plants".


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Linda I wouldn't bother adding more Flourite if the current amount in your tank is enough to give you a 2.5-3" depth. I'm sure Seachem Flourite continually leaches out nutrients for many years, but after the first few months of so, I bet the nutrients accumulated and settled in the substrate from the plant detris, fish waste, etc. is far superior (in quantity) than than the nutrients built in in the flourite granules. Your 2 year tank setup probably contains a large amount of this organic buildup, so no additional flourite is necessary. 

-John N.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Logic tells you that if plants make much use of nutrients in the substrate they will deplete at least some of them. I have read nothing to indicate that people have found a need to use fresh Flourite due to nutrient depletion. Also, you would expect to see the substrate particles break down over time if some of the elements in the material were being used by plants. And, I have seen nothing to suggest that Flourite breaks down in use, which is one of its best features.


----------

